#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Travel in the new normal: Road trip to Genting Highlands, Malaysia

## Saint Willy

Well, its been awhile since I threw up a travel thread and to be honest is been awhile since I have travelled much, which is a positive for the wallet tbh and Im happy to stay at home/the pub and just watch the football/rugby/cricket but the family were itching to do something! so I agreed, slightly reluctantly, to a trip.

Google was consulted and a few places considered but in the end a week in Genting Highlands was the winner. To be honest I know nothing much about the place, and would happily receive any book recommendations anyone has, as I am getting tired of the Grisham novels on my kindle. But I digress, we booked some likely looking apartments via Agoda or Booking.com or one of those places and come Boxing Day morning we head off. 

Genting Highlands is a shortish jump from KL (around an hour or so, or 250Rm for a taxi), though we were fortunate enough to have a monthly hire of a sedan for around 2,000Rm. 

Driving in Malaysia is relatively easy, well signed posted, descents roads, relatively light traffic, though that is probably COVID related, eh? Anyway, I think Brits can just use their own licence, but being an Aussie mine was not accepted so I had to get one of those international driving permits. 

We get to our digs and its one of these apartment blocks that have the counter next door instead for downstairs. So there was a bit of messing around finding the counter, the. Finding the allocated parking spot, the lifts pallavar etc, but once in and unpacked it was nice to see a decent view, albeit mostly hidden in clouds. No AC needed up here!

----------


## Saint Willy

Jaysus Mary and Fucking Jehovah!! This bloody photo uploading system! Why does it turn my pics sideways! Will see what I can do.

----------


## Saint Willy

Photo test - I just edited that photo, cropped the bottom, roared it once 90 degrees to compensate for the 90 degree rotation and Wtf? 

can anyone help?

----------


## katie23

^sorry KW, can't help you re: the pic issue.

I've been to Genting Highlands on a day trip - took a bus from KL. Explored a bit, saw (but didn't play) at the casinos.

Why didn't you put this in the Malaysia thread? Just curious..

Keep posting the pics.. will be watching this space.

----------


## TheMadBaron

> Photo test - I just edited that photo, cropped  the bottom, roared it once 90 degrees to compensate for the 90 degree  rotation and Wtf? 
> 
> can anyone help?


Maybe if you make it a little bit smaller....

----------


## TheMadBaron

Maybe if I make it a little bit bigger....

----------


## Saint Willy

Test 2 - so I post it right way up and is rotated 90, so I rotate it 90 to
compensate and then it’s still rotated 90, so now I rotate it 180 and it stays 180....???

ETA: and now I edit the post that the pic is and it stops showing at all??? 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 

Attachment 62468

----------


## Saint Willy

> Why didn't you put this in the Malaysia thread? Just curious..


oops, my mistake. Found World Travelers forum and thought that suited. Perhaps a kindly mod can move it?

I saw private taxis do KL-GH for 250 Rm but how much was the bus?

----------


## Saint Willy

> Maybe if I make it a little bit bigger....


You don’t like big??

----------


## Saint Willy

Anyway, the view is very lovely, or would be if it wasn’t for this massive fuck off development scarring the middle of it all. Suppose I cannot complain about someone else wanting to develop something and make a buck, but it sure does interfere with my Instagram pics (and the noise is not all that pleasant either)

----------


## Saint Willy

^ now that’s just getting silly! I didn’t even try and rotate that photo! At least on the old picture gallery you had a rotate button to fix any misalignment between uploader and gallery, but this new one does not appear to have one or I cannot find it.

It’s going to be a bladdy stupid picture thread if every photo is every which way but up...

----------


## katie23

KW - the pic in post 10 isn't showing.

I can't remember how much the bus cost (was way back in 2012), but it was affordable. Seats were comfy, a/c, four in a row. Journey took around an hour from KL Sentral. The cable car was closed for renovation during that time, so wasn't able to get on it.

----------


## baldrick

I really cannot believe I did this

----------


## Saint Willy

^ So what am I doing wrong?

----------


## Cujo

Are you posting from your phone ? I always have the issue when posting from phone but on the computer not an issue.

----------


## Saint Willy

That next day Mrs KW and I were laid up pretty badly haven eaten some dodgy fish prior to our travel to Genting Higlands, so a long lazy day in our apartment with kids playing games and iPads was in order.   We ventured out in the evening for a quick shopping trip for essentials such as bread, milk, tea & coffee since nothing was provided nor a breakfast option in the morning. (I don’t know how we missed that on the booking, but never mind). 

We googled supermarket or some such and drove up the hill, to a massive complex, One World Resort, apparently world’s largest hotel (7,355 rooms), casino, restaurants, indoor theme park, shops etc. Staggered around, found a place for dinner that have these windows to the kitchen were you can watch them make the dim sum and buns. I find it fascinating, will try to arrange a YouTube video later.

Attachment 62478


Xiao long bao are their signature dish. And come in all flavours, but I prefer the original. Pork treats (or chicken) in a clear soup broth encased in a folded noodle based casing. To be enjoyed with ginger and soy sauce.

Attachment 62479

----------


## dirk diggler

What's the deal with 20th Century Fox World? Is it open, complete  and up and running? I read they had massive copyright issues with Disney or something.

Ah - Legal Fight Over Fox Theme Park In Malaysia Ends In Settlement – Deadline

----------


## baldrick

> ^ So what am I doing wrong?


I don't know what you are doing

I downloaded your photo , rotated it 90 degrees and saved it

then I uploaded from my computer to the reply box via the picture attach icon and saved the post - then I edited the post , deleted the thumbnail and posted the pic again with the url from the original post , deselected the box that says something about hosting and saved the post

----------


## Saint Willy

> Are you posting from your phone ? I always have the issue when posting from phone but on the computer not an issue.


That could be it.  Have found a work around; screenshot the picture and upload the screenshot and it all appears correctly, at least for now.




> What's the deal with 20th Century Fox World? Is it open, complete and up and running? I read they had massive copyright issues with Disney or something.
> 
> Ah - Legal Fight Over Fox Theme Park In Malaysia Ends In Settlement – Deadline



Not sure, will investigate this outdoor theme park with name change as we are still in the area. Though, it may be closed due to COVID restrictions, the swimming pool & gym are closed here (not that I want to swim in 15 degree weather and nor would I ever be caught in a gym). But tbf the whole COVID restrictions here are very hit and miss, our last hotel had pool open, this one not. The Indoor theme park in Genting, Skytropilis was open, but others may not be. 
.

----------


## Saint Willy

> don't know what you are doing


click icon picture
click browse computer
select photo
click upload
wait...
double click thumbnail picture 
select full size
click done
post

but from phone the are rotated, so I rotated and follow same process but the rotation was still wrong.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 


anyway, I have discovered screenshots are rotated correctly, so that will do. Thanks anyway.

----------


## PAG

> Photo test - I just edited that photo, cropped the bottom, roared it once 90 degrees to compensate for the 90 degree rotation and Wtf? 
> 
> can anyone help?

----------


## Edmond

> it’s been awhile since I threw up a travel thread


I wonder why nobody else is bothering either.




> Jaysus Mary and Fucking Jehovah!! This bloody photo uploading system! Why does it turn my pics sideways! Will see what I can do.





> Photo test - I just edited that photo, cropped the bottom, roared it once 90 degrees to compensate for the 90 degree rotation and Wtf?





> Test 2 - so I post it right way up and is rotated 90, so I rotate it 90 to
> compensate and then it’s still rotated 90, so now I rotate it 180 and it stays 180....???
> 
> ETA: and now I edit the post that the pic is and it stops showing at all???
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


At least the pic didn't auto-change into a picture of a turnip. So there is that.


Thanks for the effort though.

----------


## TheMadBaron

> but from phone the are rotated, so I rotated and follow same process but the rotation was still wrong.


Did APA approve this sentence?

Anyway, I reckon you're just rotating the display on your device, but not rotating the source file, which you're then uploading in its original form.
Try rotating with a proper image editor, saving, and uploading the result.

Rotate image online

----------


## panama hat

10/10 for effort, KW.  

Upload with postimg.cc

copy and paste


That't the only way it works for me.


Genting is always a nice getaway from the heat of KL - looking forward to your pics

----------


## Saint Willy

Well, let’s crack on shall we? Little Miss KW brought her brand new Xmas scooter, which worked well in the corridors around our apartment....




And no so well outside given there were often no pavements, broken up surface and hills to navigate. So she did more pushing than riding.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Genting is always a nice getaway from the heat of KL - looking forward to your pics


it’s my first time. Any recommendations? Though today seems like Miss KW has come down with a tummy bug also. So maybe it wasn’t food poisoning that my wife and I had 2 days ago...  :Sad:

----------


## Backspin

> Test 2 - so I post it right way up and is rotated 90, so I rotate it 90 to
> compensate and then it’s still rotated 90, so now I rotate it 180 and it stays 180....???
> 
> ETA: and now I edit the post that the pic is and it stops showing at all??? 
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
> 
> Attachment 62468



Use DeviantArt - The Largest Online Art Gallery and Community  for 3 click image hosting that actually works. Unlike the bullshit Imgur trash that Bsnub was shilling for which I tried.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Imgur trash that Bsnub was shilling


shilling? Did you pay for it?  ::doglol::

----------


## Backspin

> shilling? Did you pay for it?


I gave it an honest go and it just didn't work. Pissed me off at the time.

----------


## aging one

Wills you have kids. Get them to the amusement park there quickly. Kids paradise, mine simply loved it. Indoor and outdoor rides, and some good coasters for younger kids.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Wills you have kids. Get them to the amusement park there quickly. Kids paradise, mine simply loved it. Indoor and outdoor rides, and some good coasters for younger kids.



I saw the indoor one already, Skytropolis as we have walked past it twice (hehe father of the year award yet?) promised maybe we would go tomorrow but the elder was feeling a little ropey this morning and started vomiting and now the younger fella as well. So doubt we’ll be doing anything much except cleaning sick off the floor for next 24 hours or so....

*sigh*

----------


## panama hat

> Wills you have kids. Get them to the amusement park there quickly. Kids paradise, mine simply loved it. Indoor and outdoor rides, and some good coasters for younger kids.


Absolutely . . . and there's the Awana Resort's golf links - very nice, also has a driving range. Plus - there's an 'adventure' park area 





> So doubt we’ll be doing anything much except cleaning sick off the floor for next 24 hours or so....



Oh . . . forget it . . . poor little ones

----------


## Saint Willy

Found an excellent clinic, in and out in 15 mins. Dr. thinks it’s gastro and they should start feeling better soon. Notice three languages on the sign, this doctor has worked in Ukraine, UK, Singapore and Malaysia. 

The bottom blue tent at the front is a COVID screening station.

----------


## Saint Willy

We are staying in an apartment, because it’s NYE weekend management office downstairs is closed, reception has a fuck off queue. All to try and arrange some new bedsheets to replace the vomit stained ones from today. 

I think a hotel would have been cheaper and easier.

live and learn, I guess.

----------


## panama hat

> Found an excellent clinic


Is this in a row of shops and restaurants a bit down from where you're staying?

----------


## Saint Willy

> Is this in a row of shops and restaurants a bit down from where you're staying?


yes, we are staying at Geo 36 Residences. Very picturesque place

----------


## Saint Willy



----------


## Mendip

^ I hope your family feel better soon.

I lived in Kuantan for around 4 years, late 1990s/early 2000s but for some reason or other never made it to Genting.

If ever you fancy a low budget, rough and ready few beach days I can recommend Cherating resort, 30 or so km north of Kuantan. Wooden beach huts and gently sloping beaches... it used to be great. Well, at least it was 20 years ago.

----------


## Saint Willy

> hope your family feel better soon.


 thanks Mendip, without any melodrama, it’s honestly touch and go right now both kids have puked until bile and then puked some more. They’re both asleep now, but once more and we’re off to Colombia Hospital for the night (or more).

----------


## Saint Willy

> ever you fancy a low budget, rough and ready few beach days


my days of rough and ready ended with my 20s and getting married.*

But who knows knows, your resort have have upgraded since then. And for the record 19 degrees here and I am double laying already and wishing my missus had packed a hat and coat, possibly even gloves. Don’t know how you do it in Europe, particularly north Europe, I did one winter on the Mediterranean and found that cold enough!




* Earlier today my youg fellow was moaning at me, “Dad why did we have to come to this place that doesn’t even have good internet, I cannot even watch Netflix or YouTube it’s so backward. I don’t want to do village again!”

 think I have been spoiling him.

----------


## panama hat

Cherating ain't no rough and ready place no more - always had a few nice resorts

----------


## Saint Willy

There’s lots of Chinese influence here, and thus my better half decided to buy me a delicious snack.







The key word.... BACON! 

I also found the reheating instructions somewhat amusing, reheat with microwave (not a good way) - at least they are honest. 





Oh my, this sweet and salty concoction was like heaven! It didn’t need no heating up. 

BURP.

----------


## Chico

Wily, Great melodramatic drama you have going on, enjoy your holiday.

hope the kids and wife are well now.

----------


## HuangLao

Entertaining travel thread, Wills - so far..
Seems as no one can be bothered with these types of threads anymore - once steadfast pieces for TD. 

Hoping there's more coming.
Cheers!

 :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

I gotta be honest, is was a bit touch and go as to should we just cancel the rest of the week and race back to KL and doctors and hosipitals and all or stay here and tough it out. Spew on the beds with no spare bedsheets as mentioned in post #35 above. And getting clean ones was a mission. Customer service line never answered the phone, management office was closed for the holiday so that queue above I joined was 1 receptionist checking in new people. 

After a 40 minute wait I was not real happy nor polite. She had a manager working a computer and 3 mobiles next to her, he said id have to wait because his cleaning staff were busy and besides he’ll need to check the current sheets first, I exploded and said come upstairs with me right now and check the bladdy sheets then, I’ll be happy to wait as that’s wait I had been doing all afternoon or he could just give me the goddam bedsheets myself and I will take them up because I could see the open storeroom from where I stood and that got a few people running around.

----------


## TheMadBaron

This is like soap opera. I can't help it - I'm getting drawn into the saga. How are the kids doing?

----------


## Saint Willy

> This is like soap opera. I can't help it - I'm getting drawn into the saga. How are the kids doing?



It wasn’t supposed to be a soap opera, it was originally a simple travel thread.

Master KW is now in pretty good shape, wants a Cheesy pepperoni pizza* & riding the scooter around the apartment. Miss KW is miles better than yesterday but still feeling slightly under the weather, and farting  :Puke:  Both have been able to drink water this morning and eat a little rice porridge.

Just to give you an indication of how bad it was yesterday, when we took the kids to the clinic Miss KW had to be carried, she was too weak to walk. Master KW could walk inside but then wanted to lay on the small sofa, it was a funny sort of standing and top half laying facedown on the chair/sofa. The triage nurse was asking the symptoms and we said vomiting only, she asked did they have diarrhoea and we said no, then Master KW quietly piped up with I think I just did some...


*Needless to say he is not getting one.

----------


## katie23

^I hope your kids feel better, KW

Btw, your son sounds a bit bratty, complaining about lack of internet & Netflix, etc. But then, I think it's the same for middle class kids the world over, including my nephew!

Cheers & happy new year to you & your family.  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

He got told, believe me.  I think we’ve done too many 5* resorts and not enough backpacker type trips. Thanks for your concern, they are feeling better. Anyway, a quiet day for today. 

old skool board games.

snakes and ladders (I lost)

now ludo, which bores me silly, but the kids like it, so there’s that.

----------


## TheMadBaron

> Btw, your son sounds a bit bratty, complaining about lack of internet & Netflix


Netflix is part of his normal, though. My parents thought that I was a spoiled brat when, at nine years old, I expressed my astonishment that one of my classmates lived in a household with no television. I _still_ find that a bit strange, for that time and that place.

My mother's normal at nine years old included her neighbourhood being bombed by the Luftwaffe, whereas I had never known a time without television, and could not really imagine one.

I haven't watched television for years....

----------


## panama hat

> Netflix is part of his normal, though.


I think that is far too often overlooked . . . just because 'we' didn't have something doesn't mean our children should grow up as we did 20/30/40/50 years ago and forego all the developments of the times

----------


## TheMadBaron

I'm very much in favour of obliging kids to make their own entertainment occasionally, though. KW should teach them to play chess.

----------


## katie23

^^Yeah, as a kid I got bombarded by the litany that "you're lucky that you don't have to wake up at 4 am and have to walk 5 km just to go to school" - as both my parents experienced that, coming from poor, rural farming families. My school was just a short walk from our house that time, and yes, I was indeed lucky that my circumstances were easier than theirs.

And now, my nephew has an easier life with internet, computers, etc. I remember when my sis & dad (the kids' grandpa) brought her kids to my dad's hometown/ province for a visit. Nephew said he didn't want to go back because it was very provincial. Kids these days!  :Very Happy: 

Happy New Year to all!

----------


## Saint Willy

Agreed, they already know how and as a matter of fact are playing now.

----------


## Neverna

I can see four languages: Malay, Tamil, Chinese and, in the top right corner, some Arabic (or another language that uses the same script). 




> Notice three languages on the sign, this doctor has worked in Ukraine, UK, Singapore and Malaysia.

----------


## Saint Willy

Oh you are right, I missed the Arabic there.

----------


## Mendip

^^^

My daughter's school has chess classes and when I'm home we play quite often. She always seems to want a game just after I've had a Ya Dong and beats me more often than not.

I've got her into Backgammon now... I seem to do better, maybe because there's more luck involved?

----------


## Edmond

> I can see four languages: Malay, Tamil, Chinese and, in the top right corner, some Arabic (or another language that uses the same script).


Plus the sign on the door that says 'Open'.


The man has traveled.

----------


## Neverna

> Plus the sign on the door that says 'Open'.


Yes, well spotted. There's also more English on the window on the right: Blood test, check up, foreign workers examination, pre-employment... and more.

----------


## Edmond

#millenniumman


Bet he's hand painted the ceiling as the Sistine Chapel's Last Judgement.

----------


## panama hat

> I can see four languages: Malay, Tamil, Chinese and, in the top right corner, some Arabic (or another language that uses the same script).


In Malaysia it's called 'Jawi' and is used to write the various Malay languages.  It's based on Arabic but contains six or seven more 'letters/characters.'

----------


## TheMadBaron

> Agreed, they already know how and as a matter of fact are playing now.


LOL

No, they don't; that board is the wrong way round! There should be a white square in the right corner  (just look at the box). Consequently, all four royals are incorrectly placed.

----------


## Dillinger

Yay, a travel thread.... about fuckin board games :Smile: 

Coulda told you it was freezing up there in December :Smile: 

Even your phone was telling you to stay home :Smile: 

That Genting Highlands is just a shopping mall on a mountain, with the main attraction that overpriced indoor amusement park along with several franchised similarly overpriced diners like Harry Ramsden or TGI Fridays, with cable cars, huge queues everywhere and loud Chinese Kunts taking selfies and shitting and spitting everywhere. 

Take them down to the warm of Sunway Lagoon water park, to bathe  with the Indians.

Its like the River fuckin Ganges, with a log flume :Smile: 

God I miss Malaysia :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> I can recommend Cherating resort



I was there 30+ years ago.

Nice, quiet spot back then.

----------


## TheMadBaron

> Yay, a travel thread.... about fuckin board games


Well, his kids are sick, so this is now a chess thread with a few holiday snaps. Anybody playing? e4.

----------


## Edmond

Thank Lulu it's not The season to be sybil.  :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

> I was there 30+ years ago.
> 
> Nice, quiet spot back then.


I seem to remember that there was one of those 18 to 30s places there, but I used to go to this quiet resort with wooden beach huts and a simple little beach bar. It was a great place to get away and entertain.

I was once entertaining a Chinese Malaysian friend when early in the morning there was loud knocking on the door and a couple of religious police types barged in. They checked that my friend wasn't muslim, and then departed. I don't know what would have happened if she'd been Malay?

----------


## Saint Willy

> LOL
> 
> No, they don't; that board is the wrong way round! There should be a white square in the right corner  (just look at the box). Consequently, all four royals are incorrectly placed.


whoops, I didn’t spot that. They are both under 10, but then again so was that lass featured in the Queen's Gambit, so best to blame their teacher  :Sad:  . Both of them sleeping now. Missus back to Genting Premium Outlets (GPO) for a bit of shopping.

It’s kind of like an outdoor mall, with a collection of free standing branded shops. I’ve seen similar in the US, but not so much elsewhere. 

Attachment 62538

[img]https://teakdoor.com/attachment.php?...8&d=1609406398[/img]





the young fella with his haul from the other day.











> Yay, a travel thread.... about fuckin board games
> 
> Coulda told you it was freezing up there in December
> 
> Even your phone was telling you to stay home
> 
> That Genting Highlands is just a shopping mall on a mountain, with the main attraction that overpriced indoor amusement park along with several franchised similarly overpriced diners like Harry Ramsden or TGI Fridays, with cable cars, huge queues everywhere and loud Chinese Kunts taking selfies and shitting and spitting everywhere.


fortunately no crowds anymore, but still plenty of loud mouthed, mannerless Chinese.

we’re staying slightly down the hill in a much more salubrious area.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Yay, a travel thread.... about fuckin board games


A travel thread in the new normal, does involve lots of board games. And back in the old days before mobile phones and internet. I played many a game trekking around Nepal.

----------


## Dillinger

^ I don't really understand that :Smile: 

Top thread anyway, nice to see another travel thread on here apart  from Mendip's lonesome tales :Smile:  :tumbs:

----------


## Mendip

^ How about you mate... you must have a load of spare time.

A thread about how an expat with a Thai family adjusts to life back in the UK? 

There's a New Year's project for you.

----------


## baldrick

> "you're lucky that you don't have to wake up at 4 am and have to walk 5 km just to go to school"


did they tell you about having to jerk off the dog to feed the cat ?

----------


## Dillinger

> A thread about how an expat with a Thai family adjusts to life back in the UK?


I will get around to doing that.

----------


## Saint Willy

> I really cannot believe I did this



this is the same view this morning, dont reckon we will be doing much sightseeing.

Attachment 62571

----------


## PlanK

> Jaysus Mary and Fucking Jehovah!! This bloody photo uploading system! Why does it turn my pics sideways!


Jeebus, Willy.

Check a globe.  Obviously Malaysia is on the side so the pic will come out sideways.  Just like pics from Australia (where the Austrians live) come out upside down.



Hope you're not a geography teacher.

 :tieme:

----------


## dirk diggler

> ^^Yeah, as a kid I got bombarded by the litany that "you're lucky that you don't have to wake up at 4 am and have to walk 5 km just to go to school"


I used to walk 4km to school because by saving my bus fares I could buy a half score at the end of the week.

----------


## dirk diggler

> LOL
> 
> No, they don't; that board is the wrong way round! There should be a white square in the right corner  (just look at the box). Consequently, all four royals are incorrectly placed.


I was taught that the Queen should always start on her own colour.

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, but that doesn't help you if the board is the wrong way around.  :Very Happy: 

White on the Right.

----------


## panama hat

> I used to walk 4km to school because by saving my bus fares I could buy a half score at the end of the week.


What's a 'half score'?

----------


## dirk diggler

It's never mattered to me, I just put the queen on her respective colour regardless if it's left or right side. It makes no difference, one player still castles to the left and the other to the right.

----------


## dirk diggler

> What's a 'half score'?


Maybe you'd call it an eighth.

----------


## dirk diggler

> Maybe you'd call it an eighth.


15 quid at the time.

----------


## panama hat

Ah.  Thanks

----------


## cyrille

^^ 1980s?

----------


## dirk diggler

Mid 90's

----------


## TheMadBaron

> I was taught that the Queen should always start on her own colour.


Correct.




> Yeah, but that doesn't help you if the board is the wrong way around.


Correct.

You want the queens on the white player's left, and the black player's right.

----------

